# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Recherche de cours en C

## Emma2064

Salut les amis, suis un dbutant en info!
Svp pouvez vous me suggrez des cours en C 
Des cours plus prcisment sur les fonctions et les tableaux
( sans les pointeurs ) je ne veux pas lire des cours ou par exemple, il est obligatoire
d'avoir la connaissance des pointeurs pour l'usage des tableaux non je veux pas sa! Svp aidez moi.
Merci bien.

----------


## chrtophe

Tu auras tout ce qu(il te faut ici :
http://c.developpez.com/cours/

----------

